# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Hongos comestibles, un nuevo negocio rentable en Huancavelica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Cultivar hongos comestibles se ha convertido en un negocio rentable para los pobladores de la comunidad de Pumamarca, de la provincia de Churcampa, en Huancavelica (Perú).   Temas similares: Artículo: Hongos comestibles duplican su precio y se benefician más de 500 productores de Lambayeque Busco semillas y acopiador de hongos comestibles Artículo: Hongos comestibles de comunidades lambayecanas llegarán a mercados de Francia Artículo: Pequeños productores de Incahuasi exportaron 12 toneladas de hongos comestibles a España Artículo: Zonas altas de Lambayeque producirán 25 toneladas de hongos comestibles al mes

----------

